# New girl from Cardiff



## Gaby.Kerso (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi everyone im Gab  
I have just sold my car and i am looking to buy a Mark 1 225 coupe
Is there anything i should look for trouble wise?
Do people advertise their TTs for sale on here as i am unable to find them anywhere 
I look forward to finding my way around the forum and keeping you all updated 

Gab


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gab, Welcome to the TTF.
Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.

The Market Place has restrictions for new TTF members, due to the folowing.
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all.
So join in & increase your post count on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## Gaby.Kerso (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply.
I have had a little look around already and saw the market place rules 
I had best get posting away 

Gab


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gab, That's it, keep posting & asking questions, you will soon get access.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Gaby.Kerso (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm full of questions 
How will i know if the dashpod is faulty or are there any warning signs?
Last thing i want to do is throw my money at an electrical disaster.
Are they prone to rusting anywhere or is there any mechanical issues to be wary of?

Gab


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gab, Dashpod probs are difficult to detect on a quick test drive, unless gauges don't work, common probs are faulty readings on coolant temp & fuel level gauges.
No real rust probs, roof rails bubble/corrode, but that not rust just poor prep of the aluminium at the factory, but something to look for & reduce price perhaps. 
Hoggy.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome Gaby! Always nice to see locals here

James


----------



## Gaby.Kerso (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheers again Hoggy i have seen one or two with the roof issue i assumed they had been badly resprayed at some point so left them.
As for the dashpod i shall keep my eye on all gauges while driving. 

Are there many get togethers around the south wales/bristol area?

Gab


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes gab there are sometimes, although I've never been but I'd imagine they are all amazing! Afterall we are all like minded people!

Where are you currently looking for a Tt? What sites?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome Gaby. Thanks very much for accepting the marketplace restrictions so gracefully - there are many others who whinge and moan. There are about a dozen Mk1's posted in the sales section since the start of the month and there are some good cars among them, so it would be worth the effort getting access, either through posting or joining the TTOC. There may be something there to suit you.

MK1 TTs are an odd marketplace - they were an extremely popular car when new, and mainly because they look so good. A lot of them were bought by people who are not really motoring enthusiasts so while there are loads out there a good proportion of them haven't been that well looked after. Consequently it pays to take your time to look for a good one, and buying one from here wouldn't be a bad place to start.

They're all getting on a bit now, so don't be too worried by high mileage. Someone who loves the car is going to drive it! What's more important is a car that's been well looked after. An example with just 50k on the clock that's never had a penny spent on it is almost certainly going to give you more trouble than one with 100k that comes with £10k of invoices proving it's been well looked after. Hoggy gives good advice, especially regarding the cambelt. The Audi service schedule doesn't require it changing until over 100k but experience shows it is prudent to do it earlier, so if you find a car that's had it done well before that (around 60k is ideal) then you know you're buying a car from someone who knows what they're doing. Look for a car that someone is reluctant to sell and comes with a file of paperwork showing it has been loved, and be prepared to pay a little over what looks like the going rate - someone who loves the car isn't going to give it away and the cheaper cars are only going to cost you in the long run.

Be patient and you won't go wrong. Get the right car, love it and enjoy!


----------



## Gaby.Kerso (Aug 13, 2012)

Bought my TT on Tuesday 
Silver 225 coupe on a 2000 plate and i am in love 
Cheers for the advise guys it really helped 
I saw a few with poor history and no proof of cambelt changing so left those and boiught the one i have now.
I will post some pictures when i have some more spare time 

Gab


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Congratulations and enjoy


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Gaby, welcome to the forum


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thread demonstrates the stupidity of new members unable to access current members cars for sale, they have every reason to whine and moan, the OP subsequently bought elsewhere by the sounds of it.....

Stupid rule IMO


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dayer, your opinion is always welcome, but the OP didn't want to waste time winging & moaning, she wanted a TT so just got on with it & bought a TT & will hopefully continue to to use this excellent forum for info & advice. 
Hoggy.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gaby.Kerso said:


> Cheers again Hoggy i have seen one or two with the roof issue i assumed they had been badly resprayed at some point so left them.
> As for the dashpod i shall keep my eye on all gauges while driving.
> 
> Are there many get togethers around the south wales/bristol area?
> ...


Hi Gab,

If you fancy popping across the bridge I'm the rep for Bristol. At the end of the events season now, but I am in the process of trying to drum up a bit interest for a Chrimbo get together viewtopic.php?f=3&t=299282. Let me know if you want to pop along and say hi to peeps.

Look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome from a fellow Cardiff TT owner. If you see an X reg Nagaro Blue TT on your travels give me a wave


----------



## Gaby.Kerso (Aug 13, 2012)

Well i love my TT and so far no problems 
Cheers for the welcoming guys 

As for the buying a tt off a forum, ideally i did want a forum owned one as i feel they are looked after an awful lot better and my boyfriend has always bought his cars off of forums such as his vr6 corrado at the moment was a forum buy so there is also forum history with it but rules are rules and now i own a TT and as i said i love it 

Cheers for the invite kate i will look into it and see if i am not working 

I will keep a look out for you as long as u do the same for me, silver one on dark grey 18s 

Gab


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Gab - yours should stand out nicely with dark grey alloys. I'll keep my mince pies open! What's your fella's Corrado like? I used to have a Corrado and am on the Corrado Forum.


----------



## Gaby.Kerso (Aug 13, 2012)

It does a little bit and will go from my X reg to a private plate soon as waiting for the log book to arrive to change it
Its an L reg Storm grey with a subtle drop and standard speedlines. with the Us spec bummper lights in the side.

Gab


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Not many around in grey. I saw a blue one in Cardiff a few days before you posted here, so was wandering if that was his. Not often you see a Corrado now. His will be very distinctive with the American front bumper. Does he have the lights on the side orange?


----------



## Gaby.Kerso (Aug 13, 2012)

I know they are few and far between around here. it does stand out a little bit i think.
Yer the Orange lights are in the bumper and wired up to the side lights so stands out at night without a doubt 

Gab


----------



## baileybot (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi


----------



## audit guy (Oct 6, 2012)

16 posts an still cant get in2 market place, hang on 17 now, just bought 1 very similar 2 urs, if its as old then its driving very soft unless the suspensions been done, just got mine lowered an got sports suspension, now feeling ants on the road!


----------



## audit guy (Oct 6, 2012)

oh an welcome, that counts as a post


----------



## CPTT87 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I bought myself a 225 last week and am loving every second of it


----------



## NGILL (Nov 6, 2012)

hello Gab ,WELCOME


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Gaby,
Welcome....good to have another girl on the forum..
Hope you enjoy your TT as much as i am enjoing mine..
I got my blue beauty five weeks ago its a 2005 1.8 225 Roadster
Great fun
Happy days......
Hoping to become a member. .
Chrissy from sussex


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

audit guy said:


> 16 posts an still cant get in2 market place, hang on 17 now, just bought 1 very similar 2 urs, if its as old then its driving very soft unless the suspensions been done, just got mine lowered an got sports suspension, now feeling ants on the road!


And another forum members cars fails to sell to potential new owner..... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Dayer2910 said:


> And another forum members cars fails to sell to potential new owner..... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


Enough already! That's twice you've tried to hi-jack the thread to make this point. The forum had a vote on it, the restrictions were favoured by the majority. So, it doesn't suit you. Get over it.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Mark Davies said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> > And another forum members cars fails to sell to potential new owner..... [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


Fair comment....it's your forum, your rules..


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Pleased your enjoying the car

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

